# Problemi con lettere accentate e segni in gnome-terminal/tty

## mz9999

Ho notato che sullo gnome-terminal e sulle tty al posto delle lettere accentate e di alcuni segni come ' (solamente negli output e non quando scrivo io) vengono riportati dei punti interrogativi così --> �

Ho letto una marea di post sul forum e guide varie in rete per la localizzazione di gentoo ma purtroppo non riesco a venire a capo di questa situazione.

Per darvi maggiori info posto i miei vari files dove sono presenti delle localizzazioni o codifiche:

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
# consolefont specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

consolefont="default8x16"

# consoletranslation is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

consoletranslation="8859-15_to_uni"

# unicodemap is the unicode map file to use. Leave commented to use the

# default one. Have a look in /usr/share/unimaps for a selection of map files

# you can use.

unicodemap="8859-15.a0-ff"
```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="it"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-15"
```

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLOCATE="C"
```

rc.conf

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.  

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# DISPLAYMANAGER has moved to /etc/conf.d/xdm

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)

# Xfce4 - will start a XFCE4 session

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="Gnome"

rc_hotplug="!net*"
```

/etc/locale.gen

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8  

it_IT ISO-8859-1  

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

```

in make.conf ho impostato tra le use flags "nls unicode" e LINGUAS="it".

Secondo voi dove sbaglio?

grazie anticipatamente.

----------

## ago

ti manca qualche font?  (di quelli essenziali)

----------

## mz9999

Guarda, propio prima ho provato ad aggiungere truetype alle use flags e mi ha fatto ricompilare dei pacchetti e installare corefonts, di mio ho provato anche ad installare terminus-font e "sembra" (non voglio parlare troppo presto) che impostando quest'ultimo font in gnome-terminal riesco a vedere ' e ` mentre continuo a non visualizzare "è" negli output.

Come fonts essenziali (se per essenziali intendi quelli segnalati qui http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Fonts nella sezione Emerging "Essential" Packages > Essential high quality fonts ) in questo momento quindi ho corefonts , dejavu al posto di bitstream-vera e terminus-font  mentre non ho font-bh-type1 ne font-bh-ttf (pensi siano quelli?).

----------

## mz9999

Ho provato ad installare font-bh-type1,font-bh-ttf e bitstream-vera ma continuo a non vedere "è".

----------

## ago

se può servire ti posto quelli che ho attualmente:

```
[I] media-fonts/corefonts

[I] media-fonts/encodings

[I] media-fonts/font-alias

[I] media-fonts/font-misc-misc

[I] media-fonts/font-util

[I] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std

[I] media-fonts/terminus-font
```

----------

## mz9999

Ho tutti quei fonts installati.

Non è che devo ricompilare qualcosa forse?

----------

## ago

eselect fontconfig list e locale cosa dicono?

----------

## mz9999

eselect fontconfig list

```
Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

  [10]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [11]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

  [12]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [13]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [14]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [15]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [16]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [17]  45-latin.conf *

  [18]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [19]  50-user.conf *

  [20]  51-local.conf *

  [21]  57-dejavu-sans.conf

  [22]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [23]  57-dejavu-serif.conf

  [24]  60-latin.conf *

  [25]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [26]  65-khmer.conf

  [27]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [28]  69-unifont.conf *

  [29]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [30]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [31]  80-delicious.conf *

  [32]  90-synthetic.conf *
```

locale

```
LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

controlla la variabile d'ambiente

GCONV_PATH

dovrebbe essere in /usr/lib/gconv/ (o lib64 se hai un 64bit) (guarda dentro /etc/env.d/)

prova quindi a lanciare lo gnome terminal così:

```

GCONV_PATH=/usr/lib/gconv/ gnome-terminal

```

poi, beh, aggiusta tu il comando con il path corretto e il nome del comando corretto.

in teoria non dovresti notare differenze, ma si sa mai. (nel caso, vuol dire che dentro /etc/env.d/ non è stata settata correttamente la variabile)

controlla anche di non aver librerie scazzate

```
revdep-rebuild -i -p
```

si sa mai...

----------

## xdarma

Curiosità: ma questa riga qui nel tuo /etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
unicodemap="8859-15.a0-ff"
```

da dove l'hai presa e/o a cosa dovrebbe servire?

----------

## mz9999

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> controlla la variabile d'ambiente
> 
> GCONV_PATH
> 
> dovrebbe essere in /usr/lib/gconv/ (o lib64 se hai un 64bit) (guarda dentro /etc/env.d/)
> ...

 

Ho fatto con GCONV_PATH=/usr/lib/gconv/ gnome-terminal ma è tutto uguale.

Per revdep-rebuild dovrei installare gentoolkit vero? EDIT: installato gentoolkit, eseguito il comando e sembra tutto regolare, niente da ricompilare.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Curiosità: ma questa riga qui nel tuo /etc/conf.d/consolefont
> 
> Codice:
> 
> unicodemap="8859-15.a0-ff"
> ...

 

era su /etc/conf.d/consolefont ma commentata (#), io ho cercato in /usr/share/unimaps un file che contenesse la mappatura unicode 8859-15.

Ho provato anche a ricommentare, sto provando tutte le combinazioni possibili ma non cambia nulla.

----------

## mz9999

Ragazzi ma giusto per curiosità, pongo una domanda a chi ha le mie stesse impostazioni, avete modo di testare se "è" è visibile su gnome-terminal e tty? parlo solamente di output restituito in quanto a scrivere "è" ci riesco.

mi sembra stranissimo... non trovo un solo errore nei miei files di configurazione e sto iniziando a pensare che non dipenda da me.

----------

